
Swift Reversing [pdf] - chatmasta
http://infiltratecon.com/archives/swift_Ryan_Stortz.pdf
======
pomfpomfpomf3
Cool, where can I download swift.py?

~~~
SimonSelg
It doesn't seem to be available to the public yet. It's not in his github[1]
nor in his companies github[2].

[1] [https://github.com/withzombies](https://github.com/withzombies)

[2] [https://github.com/trailofbits](https://github.com/trailofbits)

